# Dust collector - need help choosing!



## mpex (Dec 10, 2012)

My first post. Have done a significant amount of research on this, including a lot of searching and reading on this forum. I've read most of Bill Pentz's site. The reason for this post is because pretty much all of the posts I've seen point to much larger wood shops than mine. I'm not sure what I need for effective dust collection. I am primarily concerned about my health. The ideal from everything I've read would be to go with the Clear Vue, but I'm not sure I need to spend all the money and get something so large. I'm guessing that even the 1800 is overkill.

My 'shop'
-Single user
-Open home basement. Full dimensions are probably 30'x40' but I am only using 8'x15'.
-Mostly doing small projects like pens.
Tools:
Delta Midi lathe (primary tool, small projects)
Tabletop drill press

Likely upgrades:
Medium size band saw
Belt sander

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-1-2-HP-Dust-Collector/G1028Z2
This dust collector should be sufficient for your needs without breaking the bank.
I have a small shop ( 12 X 22) and use this model dust collector as well as a jet AFS-1000 air filtration system.
The dust in my shop is minimal.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get the Harbor Freight. Coupons out there for $149.00. You'll need better bags.
Bill


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah !!!get the harbor freight an build from there…..lots of post doing that..up grades are easy..


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a guy who always think more is better with DC. But as I looked at your tools and uses, I have to think a smaller single stage unit with tight filtration (1 micron or better) would be plenty. The only thing that gave me pause was the prospective belt sander. If that's hand held a dc isn't going to help with it anyway, you need a good shop vac. If it's a stationary unit, you may find it generates so much fine dust you'll wish you had more than a SS collector. You'll need a vac anyway for general cleanup, put a Gore Clean Stream filter ($30) in it and your set.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

What Bill White said. If you are only planning on doing pens and small turnings, a setup like this would be fine for you. It includes the same dc from HF. My simple, and very cheap arrangement is this:
http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/32158
Keep searchin around on here, you'll find plenty of answers and ideas that won't cost you a fortune.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got a Jet DC1100 myself, but the main reason is because I got a good deal off of Craigslist. If that didn't come up, I'd do like some of the other people have mentioned and go with the Harbor Freight - the price really can't be beat. I also serious considered the Delta 50-760 and 786, but they're just so much more than the HF without a whole lot of gain.

Keep in mind that you'll really want to do some upgrades though. IIRC, the stock bag is a 30 micron bag, which really doesn't do a whole lot towards filtering out the fines that can really hurt you. There's alot of information out there about retrofitting a Wynn cartridge to these things (www.wynnenv.com). I'd also look into building a Thien separator of sorts.

I ended up getting a nano cartridge for my DC100 and the motor is actually now sitting on top of a cyclone separator. Those are all mods you could do to the HF as well, just depends on how far you want to take it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I second the HF unit. Add a Thein Top Hat pre-seperator and a Wynn Cannister filter you are good to go!
I also recommend two other items/units:
1) Ambient air cleaner
2) Downdraft Sanding table

Good luck.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a jet single stage bag filter, I got rid of it because the bags were so poor that every time I used it, it would fill my shop with the fine dust I was trying to get rid of. I built the cyclone they featured in wood magazine several years ago and that solved the problem. I think it is only 1.5 hp and works great. I would make sure and get one with a pleated filter. Another thing you might get is one of the filters that hangs from the ceiling and just filters the air.


----------



## mpex (Dec 10, 2012)

If I was to get the HF unit, can I fit it with a Cyclone? Would that be advisable? Should I be shooting for 1micron or 0.5microns?

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe you can, but I'm not sure if the HF unit is powerful enough for a true cyclone. As far as the "Microns" go, the smaller the particles that are filtered out, then the less YOU will be breathing!!!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There is a fellow on another forum that posts regularly that he's run a cyclone with his HF unit for several years, and is quite happy with the performance. Bear in mind the HF 2 HP unit is more like 1.5HP and it has a 10" impeller, most other 1.5 HP units have an 11" one. Not a criticism, just something to help keep in mind if you do comparisons. It actually would be a great unit for your needs, if you upgrade the filter bags.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

As long as you don't want to run more than 1 machine at once and have the flexibility of not having very long runs, the HF unit (along with other 1.5-ish HP units) should be enough.

A couple things to keep in mind about the cyclone - it does increase the static pressure, so there will be a drop in the CFM. Because of this, I really wouldn't put one of these on something less powerful, like a 1hp or less unit. Also, the main purpose of the cyclone is to separate out the bulk of the material before it gets to the filter - a cyclone isn't going to separate out the really fine stuff. For that, you need a good filter (Wynn Environmental is your best bet). By separating the bulk of the stuff before it gets to the filter, the it helps the filter remain clog free, and overall your dust collection system can breathe better and maintain suction.


----------



## mpex (Dec 10, 2012)

What is considered a 'long run?' How long?


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't own one, but Rockler has a wall mount unit that wouldn't take up as much floor space as some of the others. For such a small space dedicated to your shop that might work.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

The definition of "long run" depends on a variety of factors including the type of run (flex hose, smooth duct, etc), size of duct, number of turns, the power of the motor, the type of tool, etc. etc. If you're running 10 feet of 5" flex duct on that HF unit, you're probably okay, but push it to 20 feet and you're looking at almost 20" of static pressure.

The shorter the run, the lower the static pressure, therefore the higher the airflow at the nozzle. If you check out Bill Pentz's website, there's a lot of useful information there.

For what it's worth, I've got 10 ft of 6" flex hose that I use with my Jet DC1100 / cyclone setup and it seems to work decently, although I'm going to try to run some ducting around in my little 20×10 half garage to eek out a little more performance.

On the Rockler dust collector, I'd stay away from that unit. It's more expensive than the HF and it's not going to perform as well. The included bag is 30 microns, so if you were to use it in the stock configuration, it's nothing more than a chip collector. If you were to try using it for collecting sanding dust, you're probably better off using nothing at all, as that would likely make things worse and just pump the fines around a lot more than they ormally would.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I recently bought a Harbor Freight dust collector. I put it together but have not yet gotten to putting together a Thein or cyclone for it.

That said, and for what it's worth, I just spent 3 hours planing ash with a Dewalt 735 planer, which produces allot of chips and I expect quite a bit of dust. I have the planer connected to a little Oneida Dust Deputy and that to my shop vac. After planing a few boards I was quite surprised to open the shop vac and see a perfectly clean filter, and nothing in the vac barrel. You could probably get by with the same type set up. I also had my Delta air circulator/filter running and I'm sure that helped keep the air clean in my basement.

As has been mentioned above, for what you intend to do a Harbor Freight DC with a cyclone or a Thein separator attached would likely be more than enough. Also as mentioned, if you go with a HF unit it would be a good idea to get rid of the bag filter and go with the pleated type. Just my humble (very) opinion )


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

I


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

I


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

I always get scared when people say they need a dust collector for their basement shop. Without proper ducting, collection and monitoring it could be a recipe for disaster with regards to exposing the family to large amounts of fine dust over a long period of time which could lead to many health problems. You need something that will separate fine dust from the collector airstream and whatever else gets filtered down to at least 0.5 microns but preferably 0.3. Most cyclones will do this.

Another word of advice. Ensure that the room you are working in is not under positive/negative pressure. if the room is under positive pressure fine dust will leak out around door jambs and under the door and at the base/top plates of walls. If the room is under negative pressure you risk pulling fine dust through your HRV/Furnace ducting which could potentially move the dust to other parts of the house. Everytime you open the door a plume of fine dust will enter the house following you as you enter. It doesn't take much to make less than 10 micron dust airborne. Small air currents induced in the air by simply walking through the room or simply clapping you hands after hand sanding will make hundreds of thousands of micron size parties airborne for many days before they settle.Your dust collection adventure will cost money. The addition of an air quality monitor from Dylos will provide you with real time feedback as to whether you dust collection efforts are working. Read Bill Pentz's site. It's the best. Alot of information, all in one place…read it all. I am not trying to scare you in any way, you should educate yourself so you are proficient in understanding the dust collection problem from cover to cover. If you miss things, it can lead to exposures that could be potentially dangerous and with the right steps could be potentially avoided.Have a read of this recent post http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45084. it's scary. It was a one time exposure. I am glad that I read Bill's site sooner than later and installed a system that's more than adequate. I thank bill for the many years I have left to enjoy my hobby.


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for the previous posts seems less than signs really screw with the postings.


----------



## DustyWoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Dust collection is one of the aspects of safety that most of us tend to shrug off. I have tried a number of dust collection methods and never gave it much thought until someone else would come into the shop and state "how can you breath this?" I started off with a Jet portable bag style unit and although it helped, it was still mostly a chip collector as stated above. During my research on dust collection systems and many visits other shops, I decided that I would be better served by having a system designed by people who do such work for a living and contacted Oneida Dust Systems. The design is free with the purchase of one of their collectors and it was designed to actually work. I had installed some PVC piping with my Jet collector years ago and realized it doesn't take much dust zipping through it to build up quite a static charge (aka fire starter). Dust is sorta like second hand smoke…it doesn't just affect you.


----------

